# Diesel Sale!



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

To all you diehard shopaholics! 

Diesel are having their sample sale tomorrow (80% off!!!), in the Outlet Mall , as from 10am. Get there early if you are after a few bargains!


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> To all you diehard shopaholics!
> 
> Diesel are having their sample sale tomorrow (80% off!!!), in the Outlet Mall , as from tomorrow. Get there early if you are after a few bargains!


Duh. I thinought you meant the petrol type diesel.  I love Diesel, but not enough to take my kids to the Dubai Outlet Mall during Eid. Thanks, though.


----------



## hari (Jul 12, 2008)

Expect a huge rush everywhere after today morning's Eid prayers


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

hari said:


> Expect a huge rush everywhere after today morning's Eid prayers


So, I've been told! Don't worry, I was in the UK for 6 years - got plenty of practice!!


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

god, live in london for 2 years working on oxford street!!! mental...
maz, where is outlet mall (sorry, only been here 2 weeks)


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> god, live in london for 2 years working on oxford street!!! mental...
> maz, where is outlet mall (sorry, only been here 2 weeks)


Been here only one month myself and to be honest, I've got no idea! Taxi drivers will know!  I've been told it's a long way so.....


----------



## Kansaag (Aug 6, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Been here only one month myself and to be honest, I've got no idea! Taxi drivers will know!  I've been told it's a long way so.....


Outlet Mall is in Dubailand.


----------



## teinesamoa (Aug 3, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Been here only one month myself and to be honest, I've got no idea! Taxi drivers will know!  I've been told it's a long way so.....


It's next to Silicon Oasis off route 66


----------



## foxy (Jan 28, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> To all you diehard shopaholics!
> 
> Diesel are having their sample sale tomorrow (80% off!!!), in the Outlet Mall , as from 10am. Get there early if you are after a few bargains!



I was there tonight, they have some great bargins if you are prepared to seach in what I would class as a jumble sale, waitied 25 mins to go inside, did get some great bargins but waited 1 hour to pay.

The staff were very helpful but they looked tired and I am not suprised there were some very rude people who just could not wait.

You need to be there at 10am or at 11.00pm to avoid the main rush I would say 

Happy Shopping


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

foxy said:


> I was there tonight, they have some great bargins if you are prepared to seach in what I would class as a jumble sale, waitied 25 mins to go inside, did get some great bargins but waited 1 hour to pay.
> 
> The staff were very helpful but they looked tired and I am not suprised there were some very rude people who just could not wait.
> 
> ...


I doubt I will make it! Had too much to drink last night and feeling a bit sorry for myself now!


----------

